# waders for a "stocky fella"



## GADawg08 (Nov 11, 2016)

13 yrs of duck hunting and looking for my 5th pair of waders....I feel like a woman trying to find the perfect pair of jeans. I'm 5"10  and 210 lb "athletic build." I've had Redhead, Hodgman, and 2 pairs of MPW big ditch and have yet to find a pair that is comfortable in all the right places. To my fellow "stocky" hunters, what do yall use?


----------



## MuXi115 (Nov 11, 2016)

What didn't you like about the MPW Big Ditch? I'm in the same boat as you 5' 9" 235. I've been looking at the Banded breathables (insulated and non-insulated) as I've read good reviews about their fit for bigger guys. 

Also, looking at Gator Waders. They have a "stumpy" size which looks like a good option for someone of my build.

I'm about convinced neoprene isn't for me.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 11, 2016)

MuXi115 said:


> What didn't you like about the MPW Big Ditch? I'm in the same boat as you 5' 9" 235. I've been looking at the Banded breathables (insulated and non-insulated) as I've read good reviews about their fit for bigger guys.
> 
> Also, looking at Gator Waders. They have a "stumpy" size which looks like a good option for someone of my build.
> 
> I'm about convinced neoprene isn't for me.



with both pairs of the big ditch waders, I had the regulars...maybe should have went with stout but I felt the inseam would not have been large enough with the stout. I also wasn't impressed with the so called "seam sealer" that MPW was using. But now there waders are made by Lacrosse so i don't know. They have the Lacrosse aerotuff (almost identical to the big ditch) on clearance in king size and regular, but I've read where most guys find them tight in the legs


----------



## firefighterfree (Nov 11, 2016)

MuXi115 said:


> What didn't you like about the MPW Big Ditch? I'm in the same boat as you 5' 9" 235. I've been looking at the Banded breathables (insulated and non-insulated) as I've read good reviews about their fit for bigger guys.
> 
> Also, looking at Gator Waders. They have a "stumpy" size which looks like a good option for someone of my build.
> 
> I'm about convinced neoprene isn't for me.



The Banded Breathable insulated waders fits just like a pair of insulated overalls and very comfortable. MuXi115 im just about the same size as you at 5'11 230lbs and the stout fit me fine and I can wear a drake 3n1 coat inside the wader.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 11, 2016)

Cabelas makes a "stout" size. I would give them a look, They make a darn good wader.


----------



## MuXi115 (Nov 12, 2016)

firefighterfree said:


> The Banded Breathable insulated waders fits just like a pair of insulated overalls and very comfortable. MuXi115 im just about the same size as you at 5'11 230lbs and the stout fit me fine and I can wear a drake 3n1 coat inside the wader.



Awesome feedback, thanks! How warm are they? How much room is in the legs, say if I wanted to wear insulated layers underneath?


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

I had the Big Ditch Stout and the darn things rubbed my shin to a blister at the boot top due to large calves.  Had to stop wearing them.  I bout the stout Cabela's brand 2 years ago and have been very happy.  Larger thighs and calves have been great in those waders.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 12, 2016)

I have the banded uninsulated waders in the stout and I can fit my 4in1 under them and still have plenty of room. I am 6'0/220. I will say make sure you buy the boots at least one size bigger if you get them bc the boots are tight.  I had the big ditch waders and they were good for about 3 yrs. I told myself that my next pair would be breathables and I will never wear neoprene again.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Cabelas makes a "stout" size. I would give them a look, They make a darn good wader.



I use these.  I look the velcro strap holders rather than buckles.  If you throw up and shot with the buckles, you can get an ugly surprise.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 13, 2016)

Bigcamo.com and get the fatmans expandable waders. I have been through two pairs, a buddy of mine is not big or heavy at all but he got him some and loves the room.   There big but I will never wear another pair of waders that's to snug, or dosent have enough length to the crotch.  You can throw some ninja moves in these things.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2016)

Be careful, a little snug is good, because if you go under, less water runs into the waders.  Always use wader belts!  Drowning does not leave a pretty corpse for your funeral!


----------



## firefighterfree (Nov 21, 2016)

MuXi115 said:


> Awesome feedback, thanks! How warm are they? How much room is in the legs, say if I wanted to wear insulated layers underneath?


 I wear Underamour insulated layers the 2.0 series and that is more than enough for me but in those waders if I wanted to I could throw on a pair sweats top and bottom and still have room. They are very roomy


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2016)

Cabela's big men ultimate waders.


----------



## ejm (Nov 22, 2016)

Cabelas standard 3mm neoprene waders in stout. Had mine for almost 15 years. Haven't hunted as much the last couple of years, but other than the elastic straps being shot, and a pin hole in crotch, still functional. I'll be buying the same again this year, before BPS gets fully involved. Redhead is garbage.


----------

